# Helm



## HiFi XS (13. November 2010)

Liebe Ladies - ich brauche einen neuen Helm mit folgenden Features und wäre dankbar für euere Empfehlungen.

-- KLEIN! Konfektionsgröße ab 52-53cm
-- HELLBLAU/SILBER/WEISS oder andere hellere Nacht/Winter taugliche    Farben  
--Der Helm darf nicht erst ab 54cm erhältlich... alles zu gross  

hier sind welche bei chainreactioncycles http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=33945 oder
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48304  aber der Schirm sieht komisch aus...

Welche Hersteller sind deiner Meinung nach besonders empfehlenswert? Ich werde mehrere Helme zur Ansicht bestellen bzw werde ich im Laden suchen. Ich bitte um Erfahrungsberichte! Danke.


----------



## Iselz (14. November 2010)

Den Schirm kannst du ja auch ab machen oder eben gar nicht erst dran machen, wenn der Helm sonst passt und gefällt.
Ich habe im Moment einen Cratoni Terron (gibts ab Gr. 53), im Vergleich zu meinem alten, geht der viel besser um den Kopf herum. Der alte saß sozusagen vom Gefühl her nur auf dem Kopf... 
Was mich bei dem Cratoni jedoch stört: 
- ist dass die Polster nach einiger Zeit abgehen (mein nächster sollte also ein komplettes Polster haben)
- bei langen Haaren ist es ein Gefriemel die hinten durch zu bekommen, aber normaler Zopf passt auch nicht...
Das sind solche Dinge, auf die ich beim nächsten Kauf auf alle Fälle achten werde. Aber ich denke da gibts von fast jedem Hersteller eine Lösung, also am Besten einfach im Geschäft anprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (14. November 2010)

alpina is was für kleine köpfe !!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> alpina is was für kleine köpfe !!!!




danke für den Tipp, denn bisher sind mir eigentlich alle Helme zu groß (nicht von der Passform her, eher von der Optik  ) Nächstes Jahr will ich mal nen neuen suchen...


----------



## karmakiller (14. November 2010)

Giro Xen - ich liebe ihn und habe inzwischen den 3.! Passt auf meinen kleinen Kopf perfekt: Größe S ist 51cm-54cm 
Leider gibt es ihn nicht mehr zu diesen Super-Sonderangebots-Preisen bei amazon, die es bis vor einigen Wochen noch gab . 
Ich hatte mir noch mal das aktuelle cyan-blau-graue Modell gekauft, weil sie soo günstig waren  und der Xen ab nächstem Jahr durch den Xar ersetzt wird, der mir noch nicht so zusagt.


----------



## HiFi XS (14. November 2010)

Super  - vielen danke für die Tipps!


----------



## JarJarBings (15. November 2010)

ich hab auch ne kleine runde birne, mir passt alpina beim skifahren und beim radfahren ganz gut.
ich hab auch den giro E2 oder so, der sitzt nur gut mit hemmütze.


----------



## apoptygma (15. November 2010)

Alpina Mythos


----------



## [email protected] (15. November 2010)

Fox Flux geht in XS bei 50 los...


----------



## Silvermoon (15. November 2010)

hi,

also Alpina hat schöne Helme, die Ladylike sind (z.B. das Modell MORENO - gibts in der MTB-Version mit Schild oder aber auch in der Straßen-Version ohne Schild). Kannst ja mal bei Alpina auf die Homepage gehen. Die gibts in kleinen Größen und sind nicht sooo wuchtig wie andere. Hatte den MORENO als Straßen-Version in weiß/silber mit Ornamenten. Super Helm, tolle Passform und nicht so voluminös. Läßt sich auch prima anpassen, ist kein Gefummel mit dem Verstellrädchen.
Ansonsten kann ich Bell wirklich empfehlen. Ich selbst habe den VOLT in weiß/silber. Den gibts in kleinen Größen und er ist nicht so wuchtig in der Form. Ganz praktisch: man kann das Visier abmachen und ihn sowohl fürs MTB als auch für den Renner nutzen. Kostet aber auch gleich mal so 180, wobei man Vorjahresmodelle schon günstiger bekommen kann. Es gibt auch noch den SWEEP von Bell, der wesentlich günstiger, aber leider auch etwas schlechter verarbeitet ist. Aber von der Form ebenfalls nicht so wuchtig wie manch andere und dem VOLT ähnelt. Beide sind auch sehr gut in der Belüftung, glaube, darauf sollte man auch ein bißchen ein Augenmerk haben. Ist ja schließlich auch wichtig im Sommer einen kühlen Kopf zu behalten   uuuuuunnnd, die gibts in ganz vielen Farben
Kann jetzt leider nur zu den beiden Herstellern bzw. Modellen meine Erfahrungswerte weitergeben, weil ich die selber hatte bzw. momentan habe. Ich selber habe auch einen kleinen Kopf und ich musste ebenfalls lange suchen bis ich was wirklich passendes hatte. Schließlich soll ein Helm nicht so wuchtig und riiiiieeeeesig auf dem Kopf thronen, sondern diesen umschmeicheln (klar, schützen sollte er auch)


----------



## kate82 (16. November 2010)

Also ich hatte mal nen Scott Karma in S, der passt auch bei kleineren Köpfen denn ich habe auch 53cm. Den gibts auch in einem schönen Lack-weiß.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (20. November 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7768419&postcount=19

die Größe würde passen...


----------



## Veloce (20. November 2010)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also Alpina hat schöne Helme



Hab mir gerade von Alpina den gut sitzenden Dirt Helm Airtime  gekauft  .
Genialer Helm ( S 52 - 57 ) mit gutem Preis- Leistungs - Verhältnis.


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ladies - es ist schon lange her - und nach langer Suche habe ich endlich einen Helm gefunden, der meinem Kopf optimal passt. Ich habe viele Helme auf gehabt. Meine Entscheidung ist auf dem Athlon von Giro. 

Die aller meisten Helme haben mir nicht gepasst. Irgendwie haben die meisten trotz angaben ab 52cm (und zum teil weniger) zu viel Spiel gehabt. 

Bell hat auch gut gepasst - aber die Farben haben mir nicht zugesagt. Der Giro Helm ist - trotz des Preises - preiswert im besten Sinne. Bin sehr zufrieden und danke mein Händler hier -von ihm kam die Empfehlung.


----------



## GhostAMR (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo, bin auch grad auf der Suche nach einem Helm. In der engeren Auswahl steht der Giro Athlon. 
Jetzt ist nur die Frage, wie der von der Größe ausfällt? Würde den Helm gerne im Internet bestellen und weiß nicht in welcher Größe. Giro gibt an, ab Kopfumfang 55cm die Größe M. Ich habe einen Kopfumfang von 56cm. Sollte ich da einen M oder einen S Helm bestellen?

Hoffe mir kann jemand sagen, wie die von der Größe ausfallen und welcher besser sitzt. 

Schonmal Danke


----------



## Sickgirl (12. Februar 2012)

Ich habe Kopfumfang 55 und den Helm in S, jetzt bei den Temperaturen passt gerade eine dünne Helmunterziehmütze drunter. Kann mir daher nicht vorstellen, das er dir in s passt. Vor allem wenn du noch eine Mütze anziehen wilst.


----------



## GhostAMR (12. Februar 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich habe Kopfumfang 55 und den Helm in S, jetzt bei den Temperaturen passt gerade eine dünne Helmunterziehmütze drunter. Kann mir daher nicht vorstellen, das er dir in s passt. Vor allem wenn du noch eine Mütze anziehen wilst.



Werd drunter keine Mütze tragen. Frag mich jetzt halt, ob der S Helm evtl. zu klein oder der M Helm dann zu groß ist? Deswegen frage ich, wie der von der Größe ausfällt und welche Größe zu empfehlen wär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir diesen Helm zugelegt. 
Da wir im Winter und auch in den Übergangzeiten viele Aktivitäten machen. Der ist echt Super, hat auch für die Kalte Jahreszeit was zu bieten, und eigene Clips zur Befestigung für die Stirnlampen.

In unserem Verein verwenden diese mehrer Kollegen (auch Damen) und sind damit  Zufrieden.


----------



## jo7840 (14. Februar 2012)

Es gibt diverse Helme die passen müssten für kleine Köpfe ab 52cm Kopfumfang.

Abus Urban-I asphalt grey Gr.M
Bei KED ist die kleine Größe modelunabhängig ab 52 cm.
MET brauchste dann garnicht schaun die fangen generell erst ab 54 an.
Abus Scraper Kid polar matt 51 - 55 (nutcase)
Abus Scraper polar matt 53 - 57 (s.o.)

Ansonsten haben einige (z.B. Alpina FB 2.0 Flash und Alpina Gamma Flash) LED hinten für bessere sichtbarkeit.

Gibts aber auch zum Nachrüsten für jeden Helm.
http://www.pearl.de/a-NC1156-5604.shtml

In diesem Sinne allzeit gute und sichere Fahrt.


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Februar 2012)

GhostAMR schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auch grad auf der Suche nach einem Helm. In der engeren Auswahl steht der Giro Athlon.
> Jetzt ist nur die Frage, wie der von der Größe ausfällt? Würde den Helm gerne im Internet bestellen und weiß nicht in welcher Größe. Giro gibt an, ab Kopfumfang 55cm die Größe M. Ich habe einen Kopfumfang von 56cm. Sollte ich da einen M oder einen S Helm bestellen?
> 
> Hoffe mir kann jemand sagen, wie die von der Größe ausfallen und welcher besser sitzt.
> ...



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dir die S passt. Mein Kopfumfang ist circa 53 mm - und die S ist mir gerade kleine genug... Ich bin praktisch am Anschlag mit dem Verstellknopf. Wenn du wirklich nichts unter den Helm trägst, wäre ein S eventuell das richtige für dich. Gibt es dann keinen Laden bei euch wo du ein Giro anprobieren könntest?


----------



## GhostAMR (14. Februar 2012)

Super, vielen Dank für die Info. Werde den Helm jetzt einfach mal bestellen


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Februar 2012)

Oops! Na, dann hoffentlich passt der! Ich würde selber keinen Helm kaufen, wenn ich den nie auf dem Kopf gehabt hätte! Das meinte ich eben mit 'gibt es keinen Laden in der Nähe'... melde dich wieder, wenn er da ist!


----------



## Gabo (15. Februar 2012)

sry, failpost


----------



## MoutainGirl (22. Februar 2012)

Beim Stöbern habe ich auch für mich ein paar Tipps ergattern können 
Danke euch!


----------

